# Aircraft of No. 112 Squadron RAF



## Tomahawk101 (Jun 18, 2010)

The aircraft of the legendary "Shark Squadron" of the RAF:






Tomahawk Mk IIb





Gloster Gladiator 





De Havilland Vampire FB Mk 5





Kittyhawk Mk I/Mk IA





Kittyhawk Mk IA





Mustand Mk IVa





Canadair Sabre and Hawker Hunter (this happens to be my desktop background on my laptop 8))





Gloster Gauntlet Mk II (sorry for tiny size, pics of pre-Tomahawk aircraft of No. 112 are extremely rare, I was lucky was able to find an image of a 112 Squadron Gauntlet)


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 23, 2010)

there is a book on th 112 SQ


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 23, 2010)

The first profile with the plane coded A is wrong and the pilot was Neville Bowker


----------



## Tomahawk101 (Jun 23, 2010)

Snautzer01 said:


> there is a book on th 112 SQ



Very nice book


----------



## Wurger (Jun 24, 2010)

And there is vol.2 about the 112 Squadron.


----------



## tonyb (Jun 24, 2010)

I'm actually currently reading Aussie air Ace Clive Caldwell's biography.He served with this squadron in North Africa flying Tomahawk II's.Very interesting read.8)
Cheers,
Tony.


----------

